# Setarip's Ti Hrawkeye



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I picked up a titanium shooter from setarip a few days ago, it arrived today. This thing is solid! I love the size, I banded it up ott with 1842's and it shoots great for me. I think I might take it to the grinder for some fine tuning. Thanks josh!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That thing is a BEAST... looking Tough for sure.

Looking forward to seeing your fine tuning...isn't titanium a b1ch on the grinder ? If you are not sure,, let me know









LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sure it is, but I'm determined. I'm gonna smooth out the finger and thumb wings so they're more like my SPS.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

What a beast ... full out titanium !
I've tried making a PFS from 4mm titanium sheet, it's annoying to work with ... spits white hot sparks and wears the belt fast without ceramic/zirconia belts ( i was using 36grit AO )

But it should be fun ..









BTW - the sandblast/bead blast finish? look great


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great, nice job guys..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man! A titanium slingshot. Who'da thunk?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks great Steven. Interested to see what it looks like when your done hitting it with the stone.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad you got it ok and like Steve! Yeah, titanium is quite "fun" to work with...lol. Please post pics of what you do to it, a couple different owners said they would but have not. I plan on keeping one myself and sanding, sanding, and more sanding, and then anodizing it! Will save that for a day when I have an afternoon free. I don't think fork hits will matter much with these either


----------

